# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Monroe mando camp in Spt

## Col George

Who is going to Mike Compton's Bill MOnroe camp in Sept??

----------


## KevinM

I signed up - attended one back at the Int'l Bluegrass Museum in 2009 I believe and I think I might actually be ready this time.  Looks really cool.

----------

reddressproductions

----------


## DataNick

I'm really plannin' on gettin out to the Nashville area for the camp this year...

----------


## John Gardinsky

I'll be there as always.

----------


## sgarrity

The good Lord willin' and the creek don't rise, I'll be back for my 5th one. It's my favorite music event of the year. There's a good number of us that have been to at least half of them (John has been to all of them!) so it's really a reunion of kindred musical spirits enhanced by meeting new folks that come. It's a very laid back and welcoming group of folks. Plenty of fine musicians as well!

----------


## Col George

Great !  Will be my first B Monroe camp  Looking forward to improving my BM style playing

George

----------


## Amanda Gregg

I am really wringing my hands over this one. Money and time are both short this year, and while I'll have money next year, I'll have no time.  What's an obsessed mandolin player to do??  I'll probably go  :Smile:

----------


## Wilbur James

I will be returning again, this will be my fifth year and always look forward to the people and the music, its all good!

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Sent in my deposit.

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

I'll be attending. I haven't registered yet though.  Wow. I can't believe so many are attending. I'm  hoping to learn a lot! A guy in our Monday night jam spoke very highly of the camp. I'm glad to hear its welcoming! Seems like a very experienced lot of pickers.

----------


## banjoboy

I just signed up. This will be my fourth Monroe camp. I missed the last two years when I attended a couple other camps. I'm looking forward to attending this one again.

----------


## reddressproductions

Several dozen have signed up so far in the first week-folks from Canada, Washington State, Connecticut, Texas, California, Kansas, Tennessee, Alabama, Illinois, Missouri, New York, South Carolina, Ohio, Alabama, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Michigan, and Kentucky.  Looks like some new folks, some folks who haven't been for a few years, some folks who come every year...university students and some youth are also represented!

----------


## reddressproductions

Amanda-we look forward to having you.

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## reddressproductions

We look forward to having you at camp this year! Great group of folks attend, and the setting is perfect for those never-ending jams around the camp-fire or in an wood room with great acoustics.  


> I'm really plannin' on gettin out to the Nashville area for the camp this year...

----------

DataNick

----------


## reddressproductions

> Who is going to Mike Compton's Bill MOnroe camp in Sept??


Several dozen have signed up so far in the first week-folks from Canada, Washington State, Connecticut, Texas, California, Kansas, Tennessee, Alabama, Illinois, Missouri, New York, South Carolina, Ohio, Alabama, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Michigan, and Kentucky. Looks like some new folks, some folks who haven't been for a few years, some folks who come every year...university students and some youth are also represented!

----------


## reddressproductions

> I signed up - attended one back at the Int'l Bluegrass Museum in 2009 I believe and I think I might actually be ready this time.  Looks really cool.


Look forward to having you at camp! Under the FAQs section of the webpage (http://www.monroemandolincamp.com) there is a list of tunes/songs to be used during the slow jam classes.  Camp jam tune will be "Monroe's Hornpipe".  See you in a few months!

----------


## reddressproductions

> Sent in my deposit.


Amanda-look forward to having you!

----------


## reddressproductions

> I signed up - attended one back at the Int'l Bluegrass Museum in 2009 I believe and I think I might actually be ready this time.  Looks really cool.


Kevin-Looking forward to having you at camp this year.  It's truly a unique experience to be able to have complete immersion on the culture, the music, the techniques...and to have the support of other like-minded Monroephiles.  An experience which will propel your understanding and playing.  See you in a few months.  (http://www.monroemandolincamp.com)

----------


## reddressproductions

> I'll be attending. I haven't registered yet though.  Wow. I can't believe so many are attending. I'm  hoping to learn a lot! A guy in our Monday night jam spoke very highly of the camp. I'm glad to hear its welcoming! Seems like a very experienced lot of pickers.


It's definitely a great group of players! We look forward to having you at camp this year.  You can register via the webpage: http://www.monroemandolincamp.com.  Complete immersion into the history, culture, and music of Bill Monroe, in a beautiful outdoor setting, catered delicious food, and a group of Monroephiles and like minded folk.  It's going to be a great time!  See you in a few months.

----------

9lbShellhamer

----------


## reddressproductions

> I just signed up. This will be my fourth Monroe camp. I missed the last two years when I attended a couple other camps. I'm looking forward to attending this one again.


We look forward to having you at camp this year!

----------


## John Gardinsky

Hey banjo boy! Is that you Kent? Can't wait to hear your awesome singing man.

----------


## banjoboy

Yep, it's me. I'm looking forward to camp. Guess I'll have to brush up on Monroe songs.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Really want to come! It conflicts with my Uncle and Aunt's 50th wedding anniversary in New York though.  :Frown:  If I have to fly that distance from Alaska, I sure would rather come to camp!! I don't have to attend the celebration, but I sure would not be the family favorite if I snubbed them and went to camp instead. Better wait till next year!!

----------


## Joe G.

I've signed on—first time, planning on being overwhelmed, in the best possible way.

----------


## Wilbur James

Nice to see your coming, Banjoboy, look forward to hearing your new Mando as well.

----------


## mkuns

I signed up this week, was at the Nashville Mandolin camp in January that Mike was at,  can't wait for September.

----------


## Mark Normand

Did this some years ago, checking schedules now to see if time will allow another visit...hopefully so!

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Just got these in the mail to pass out to buddies.  Awesome!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Rosemary Philips

I so wish I could go. Went for 2 years, then my work schedule changed. Such a fun time...

----------


## Mark Normand

Ok, I'm in, just registered. Another great benefit is to get Kimble and Duff to look over and tweak my mando and guitar setups. Don't get that chance too often down here.  Sure looking forward to the jamming, probably what I love most.

----------


## LoneStar Boy

I'm in for another year. This will be my 3rd. Lots of great folks, and folks that actually can jam to Monroe tunes.

----------


## geoffa

Signed up this weekend. I'm a beginner, I know a few tunes and chords, but I'm really excited about diving in with both feet and soaking everything up that I can. Looking forward to meeting everyone!

----------


## KevinM

I like that Mike & Co. provided the official jam list so I can do my homework before the camp. Is everyone working on it? I think i have found most of the songs with my fave being Old Gray Mare Came Tearing Out Of The Wilderness, which gets my personal "best title" award.

----------


## Alan Lackey

I was going to ask how well this Camp is setup for true beginners?  Living in the Nashville area it seems like it should be a no-brainer to attend but I am still a bit intimidated by how much a noob I am.

----------


## John Gardinsky

> I was going to ask how well this Camp is setup for true beginners?  Living in the Nashville area it seems like it should be a no-brainer to attend but I am still a bit intimidated by how much a noob I am.


I think you would benefit from it Alan.  Granted when you are starting out it all seems overwhelming but you have to start somewhere and just dig in.  Monroe's style is full of advanced technique but surely you'd get an idea of the building blocks necessary for the traditional approach. If you decide to go be sure and ask lots of questions, both from the faculty and other students. Take notes and an audio or video recorder.  There is a wealth of talent and knowledge that comes to this camp and most are more than eager to help.  I play at an advanced intermediate level and some times will sit in the beginner classes.  I always get something out of them no matter what level.  It is an inspiring camp. Hope to see you there.

----------

Alan Lackey

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Any Monroe-style-obsessed folks going to Grey Fox? Would be great to get a group together at some point and compare notes...a good warmup to camp perhaps!

----------


## Mark Normand

> Any Monroe-style-obsessed folks going to Grey Fox? Would be great to get a group together at some point and compare notes...a good warmup to camp perhaps!



YES ME ME ME!   My first time for GF, or any -big- fest, vacation finally all fell into place, and we're ending that week at GF, and staying at a nearby B&B.  I surely need a big shot in the arm to start playing again, I've had other hobbies that took my time the last few weeks.

Feel free to call or text me at 337-278-nine nine three eight.

----------


## geoffa

> I was going to ask how well this Camp is setup for true beginners?  Living in the Nashville area it seems like it should be a no-brainer to attend but I am still a bit intimidated by how much a noob I am.


As a fellow beginner, I was a bit intimidated as well. But couldn't pass up the opportunity to go and learn at something like this that is literally just down the road. Hope to see you there!

----------

Alan Lackey

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Mark, sending you a PM.

----------


## Phil Sussman

:Mandosmiley:  I just signed up for Monroe camp and am looking forward to it. I know maybe a quarter of the tunes on the jam list. Hoping some new techniques will sink in while I'm there. And looking forward to meeting other cafe-ers.

----------


## Amanda Gregg

I'm scheduled to arrive at BNA from LGA on Thursday at 1:19.  I have car rental reservation. If you think you're on the same flight, or you're arriving close before me, I'd be comfortable with company. PM me.

I think camp opens around 4:00 on Thursday, and Google tells me it will take about 40 min to get to Camp Marymount, so there might be some screwing-around time (maybe a stop at Carter's? A big delicious unhealthy lunch?)

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Regarding the concert at Carter on Saturday night. Will any participants be travelling out to watch this, or will everyone probably stay at camp to jam?

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Good question.  It's listed on the Saturday schedule, so I think it's a "camp event." I plan to go.

----------


## John Gardinsky

You'll want to go to the faculty concert. Then do some picking afterwards.

----------


## Wilbur James

Agreed, don't miss the concert, a lot of good moments in time happen at the show, there will be plenty of picking later that evening.

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## KevinM

Hey guys, just gave up my reservation at the Deerfield Inn if someone needs a hotel room for this Camp. (615) 799-4700, tell them Kevin sent you.  I wish I could be there but the press of business says otherwise.  There's always next year, right? Have fun, amigos.

----------


## geoffa

What a great weekend! It was great meeting and jamming, or trying to jam in my case, with everyone. Will definitely attend next year!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## KevinM

Well, how was it? Highlights, best class, etc. Details, people! : )

----------


## John Gardinsky

Thank you Mandolin Cafe for your continued support of this fine camp. It was better than ever this year under its new leadership. Highly recommended!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Amanda Gregg

This was my first time attending Monroe Mandolin Camp, and it was fantastic. My brain is full. Can't wait to see all my friends at the next one, and the next one, and...

In addition to learning from the geniuses on the faculty, it was a real privilege to get to listen to the other great players at camp.  What a monster group!

Here are some familiar faces having fun at Carter Vintage Guitars  :Smile:

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

John Gardinsky

----------


## banjoboy

Big fun! This was my fourth camp, not consecutive. It was the best one. Great instruction, good jamming. Highlights for me included getting to sing and jam with Mark Royal, Richard Bailey, David Davis, and Skip Gorman. Also went with some folks on Friday night to catch Roland White and his group (including Scott Vestel sitting in on banjo) for their album release party at Station Inn, and then attending the instructor concert at Carter's Vintage Guitars. Carters is the best. Where else can you try out mandolins made by Gilchrist, Dudenbostel, Monteleone, Duff, Daley, Henderson, and Loar? Fellow campers were great, location rocked! My eyes were finally opened to probably the most basic thing about Monroe style playing.....rhythm, rhythm, rhythm, as if you are playing for dancers. Keep that right hand going (unless your left-handed). Looking forward to next year.

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Just got back late last night after the 8 hour drive home from Nashville. For anyone who was wondering what it was like...it was worth it. It was worth the drive and it was worth the money. 
As John G. said above, a big thank you to the Cafe for being a part of this Monroe Camp. Mostly though (at least from my perspective), a HUGE thank you to Heidi and Mike Compton and all their efforts that went into this learning experience. 

I am a relative rookie at this whole mandolin thing, especially the Monroe style of playing. It's hard to reconcile the fact that just because you like a style does not necessarily mean you can even come close to playing that way. (For me anyway, that is true. )When I arrived Thursday evening and discovered that this campground was populated with a huge number of folks that could really play, I mean really play and play well, it was a bit intimidating. 

It took a while, but I eventually realized that at some point, even the really great pickers there had to start somewhere. I attended some beginner classes and then some intermediate classes. The instructors were all top-notch...lots of real life experience and awesome abilities. I know I didn't soak up enough of it, but if just a little bit of it seeped into my brain, that's all I can ask. 

I really enjoyed meeting the people that are a part of this forum. I was impressed with the friendliness of all, and blown away by the playing ability of many. (...ok, you know who you are...you can stop blushing.) 

As far as the highlights go, the trip to Carter's Vintage has to rank way up there. To get the chance to sit down and play so many first class mandolins is hard to describe. I know for sure that only the mandolin crowd would or could possibly understand. And yes, I played a Feb-18th-'24 Loar. For some reason, I was unable to make it sound much better than my Weber. Maybe it was because I forgot my Blue-Chip. :Confused:  Either way, it was a ton of fun! 
The concert that was put on by the 'staff' was fantastic... the youngsters that played were incredible and inspiring even if I did feel like strangling them! (just kidding of course, but how in the heck can these kids be so good and still so young?)  At any rate, I was proud to be a part of the Compton effort to support and mentor these kids. 

One thing that I will never forget though was getting the chance to sing with Dave Davis singing tenor right next to me. For one brief, shining moment, I was a Warrior River Boy! What a great singer and a truly nice human being that guy is! I'm still on cloud 9. 

This was my first mandolin camp, or music camp of any kind. It was a great way to start. As Arnold said.."I'll be back.". 

Clark

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Amanda Gregg, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## John Gardinsky

That's the spirit Clark. It kind of gets in you doesn't it? After nine years of this camp I can still find so much to learn. Each year I come home with a head full of ideas and a list of new techniques to work on. Rhythm, rhythm, rhythm, syncopation, tremolo, slurs, chords and their parts...for the truly bitten it is cloud nine.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## geoffa

For me one of the highlights was seeing how welcoming, friendly, and accommodating everyone was to a beginning picker like myself. When I got there Thursday evening, I was blown away by how good everyone was (just like Clark mentioned). It was definitely intimidating. I honestly didn't want to take my mandolin out of its case. John Gardinsky, while taking a break from jamming, walked over and introduced himself. He encouraged me to just get in there and try because all those amazing pickers were in the same boat at one point in their lives too. I did and it was a blast!

I felt like another thing I took away from this experience was knowing where to go next with learning how to pick. Watching and hearing other pickers in person is so different than watching videos online. I thought that was probably the case going in, but I didn't realize the extent to which it would hold true. I'm definitely planning on getting out more often to pick with other people.

Lastly, Paul Duff did an amazing job installing a new bridge on my mandolin. The difference in its playability and sound is remarkable. Can't thank him and Will Kimble enough for being there and working on all of our instruments.

This camp is such a great community. I feel fortunate to have discovered it. Will definitely be attending again.

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Amanda Gregg, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## dbilello

Where to start in describing a perfect long weekend? A few highlights…

- A stop at the candy store (Carter Vintage) to play walls full of amazing mandolins on my way to camp.  The Carter folks were extremely gracious and cordial whether you were picking solo on a quiet Thursday afternoon or among a mob of Monroe fanatics Saturday night before the instructor concert.

- Getting to shake Roland White’s hand at the Thursday night welcome jam.  Went something like…me: “Hey Roland White! Cool.  I have to shake your hand”.  Roland in complete deadpan: “Which hand?”  A great Nashville crew came in as well to lead/support the jam.

- Front row center for Compton’s blues class.  A fellow camper generously loaned me his mandolin for the duration of the class with the guidance “you got to bang on it!”  Thanks John  :Wink: 

- Decoding double stops and chord position licks via a 1-1 session with David Davis.

- John Keith’s Saturday night concert performance.  Powerful voice. Powerful picking.

- Impromptu instruction from Mark Royal on a waltz he wrote.  I can still pick it but forgot the name!

- Saturday morning at the luthier shop picking Will Kimble’s latest two point while Paul Duff worked on my Ramsey.  Paul then started playing my mandolin to back-up Will on guitar singing one of his own songs.  Very cool stuff.  I got to play two used Kimbles and two new Duffs at Carter’s as well.  All four were superb instruments.

- Raymond Huffmaster’s tips on rhythm and some really great Monroe stories.

- Making new friends from all over the country (and Australia!) with a common appreciation of Bill Monroe’s great music.  Cold, local microbrew on tap every night for the jams was pretty sweet too.

- Closing out my class "work" with Skip Gorman’s cowboy songs in Monroe’s repertoire.  Perfect.

- Finally, I would like to thank Heidi and Mike for hosting and organizing an amazing long weekend of music, learning, and fun.  See you next year!  Dan

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Alan Lackey

Dang...the more I read this the more I envy those who got to go.  I had to travel that week but I am going to put it in my list for next year.  Maybe by then I will be further along and not so intimidated.

Awesome stories...thanks!

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Alan, definitely don't be intimidated.  Everybody's so nice!  You'll love it.

----------

Alan Lackey

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

A shot in the dark here but...

One of the most beneficial classes I attended this year was Mike Compton's rhythm class. Do any of the attendee's from this year who recorded their classes happen to have their recording of that section? Specifically, where he goes over these rhythm figures? 


THANKS!

----------


## KevinM

Thought it might be time to revive this thread since the Second Annual Monroe Mandolin Camp is on again this Fall 2015, at a different location and an extended schedule. I missed it last year due to work obligations but am determined to not let that happen again this year!    http://monroemandolincamp.com/

I am working on the slow jam list and will be posting some thoughts about that for discussion.  Let's hear from those who went last year and especially those who look forward to going again.  I'd like to hear how the song list was used in the course of the classes.   :Smile:

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Hey Kevin,

Last year was my first. The songs are just basically references for songs that are likely to be played as everyone picks in small groups in the evenings. This year I plan on knowing more Monroe instrumentals and making sure I know the chords to all as well, not just the melody. 

Currently as far as monroe tunes, I'm just trying to learn everything on the Noam Plays Kenny Plays Bill album. I'm about half way through and it's just a blast to play along with. 

Last year I didn't know the chords to most of these instrumentals by heart and there often isn't a guitar to follow the chords so this year I've got the chords and melodies down to everything in my repertoire (which is only about 20 songs but is growing in anticipation of being a more active participant in mando only jams.)

It's an inspirational weekend.

----------


## dbilello

Sorry if I missed another thread, but...

2015 Monroe Camp roll call!

Hope to see some familiar faces again this year.  Looks like a pretty amazing couple of days in store.

Dan

----------

